# Did I get a deal?



## KerryAll (Nov 12, 2011)

Bought a Coleman 6500 generatorhttp://salestores.com/stores/images/images_747/PMC606500.jpg from my brother's friend... slightly used he called it.
Paid $500, is that a good deal? I figured I would get a truer answer on here, than from him!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

As long as it runs good and puts out power seems lilt it's not a bad deal


----------



## Midwest Mower Pro (Mar 13, 2013)

Thats an incredible deal! It's a quality brand name, and a great price. The 6500 Watt Gens I sell are $1200!


----------



## MowersGalore (Mar 12, 2013)

I would still be changing the oil and giving it a full service to make sure it is reliable 
also put a multimeter on the a/c out put to make sure she is putting out correct voltage


----------



## KerryAll (Nov 12, 2011)

MowersGalore said:


> I would still be changing the oil and giving it a full service to make sure it is reliable
> also put a multimeter on the a/c out put to make sure she is putting out correct voltage


Thanks, MowersGalore, I'll do that!

..and add one of my Kerry-All Pouch generator covers.


----------

